

Elixir v0.15.0 released - izietto
http://elixir-lang.org/blog/2014/08/07/elixir-v0-15-0-released/

======
izietto
This is the last minor branch before Elixir v1.0.0. I'm quite excited about
Elixir, Erlang is a good candidate to compete with NodeJS for web persistent
connections (WebSockets, ServerSideEvents...)

------
aren55555
Would really love to see this take off!

